# Servicing Boiler



## cathmack (Jun 25, 2012)

I am renting a property in Can Pei, Sitges and wondered if anybody knows of a registered gas supplier who could service our boiler? Our landlord used a company by the name of MADAC but received bad service from them.


----------



## gary2436 (Jun 20, 2012)

hi

i am looking to move to spain to live and work, i am a gas safe registered engineer s/emp, i would gladly service your boiler, would i stand any chance of setting up in spain in the domestic market, there must be hundreds like you

gary


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gary2436 said:


> hi
> 
> i am looking to move to spain to live and work, i am a gas safe registered engineer s/emp, i would gladly service your boiler, would i stand any chance of setting up in spain in the domestic market, there must be hundreds like you
> 
> gary


you'd need to get your qualifications recognised here to be able to sign off on work, & from what I've read that's not an easy process

I'm sure I once read that someone took several years on this


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gary2436 said:


> hi
> 
> i am looking to move to spain to live and work, i am a gas safe registered engineer s/emp, i would gladly service your boiler, would i stand any chance of setting up in spain in the domestic market, there must be hundreds like you
> 
> gary


Sadly there are also hundreds, possibly 1000s of registered service engineers who would jump at the chance to do the work. 

In the area I lived in, we had the choice of several qualified engineers. In fact one (altho this is going back about 3 years) who had just arrived from the UK actually hadnt a clue about our spanish boiler, which was situated outside - he just tinkered around, trying to work it out - to the point where I had to show him how to light the pilot light. In the end I sent him away. He even had the neck to try to charge me LOL!!!!! I got a spanish fully registered chap to do it, he serviced it and cleaned it and charged 30€ including parts

Jo xxx


----------



## gary2436 (Jun 20, 2012)

thats rich considering their track record in this field, who would i speak to ?


----------



## gary2436 (Jun 20, 2012)

how are you finding living out there jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gary2436 said:


> thats rich considering their track record in this field, who would i speak to ?


You mean who do you need to speak to regarding transferring your qualifications??? "Carnet de instalador autorizado" is the organization who oversee the plumbing industry. You would need to apply to them I believe??? I've also got a feeling that you'd need to be fluent in Spanish to apply. I think you would also need a "Boletin", which would enable you to carry out work. Without that, you would need to have your work signed off by someone who has the correct qualifications. I'm not sure of this, but thats my understanding

It also needs to be pointed out that Spain doesnt have many areas with piped gas, most places use bottled gas or electricity only. I rented four houses while in Spain and only one had a gas boiler for water, the others were electricity/solar. Gas central heating certainly isnt as common in Spain as it is in the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gary2436 said:


> how are you finding living out there jo


I'm back in the UK Gary . My husband commuted to the UK for work and eventually got fed up with it. My kids wanted to go to the UK to go to college and our tenants in our UK house left, which meant we didnt have that income, so we came back. I have to say, that altho I miss Spain like crazy, life is a lot easier here - language, rules, regulations....... ! Shame about the weather tho lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## gary2436 (Jun 20, 2012)

thank you jo, where are you from

gary x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gary2436 said:


> thank you jo, where are you from
> 
> gary x


Worthing UK, Benalmadena Spain!

Jo xxx


----------



## gary2436 (Jun 20, 2012)

cool
i think i will look further afield for a nice hot country, would also like a restaruant, i am from the worcs area
x


----------



## mags&woody (Jul 31, 2008)

*boiler repair*



cathmack said:


> I am renting a property in Can Pei, Sitges and wondered if anybody knows of a registered gas supplier who could service our boiler? Our landlord used a company by the name of MADAC but received bad service from them.


Hi Cath our landlord sends in Baxiroca tel: 902888025. The young man that comes here speak good english. The company however does not. hope this helps
Margaret


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

A lot of plumbers seem to be gas qualified - the one we use certainly is.

But check their qualifications first.


----------



## cathmack (Jun 25, 2012)

*boiler servicing*

thanks snikpoh for your advice. Thank you also to Mags and Woody for your help. Unfortunately my spanish isn't very good so I wouldn't be able to speak to them. I tend to get the gist of what people say to me but my problem is replying to them in Spanish .


----------



## mags&woody (Jul 31, 2008)

cathmack said:


> thanks snikpoh for your advice. Thank you also to Mags and Woody for your help. Unfortunately my spanish isn't very good so I wouldn't be able to speak to them. I tend to get the gist of what people say to me but my problem is replying to them in Spanish .


I have the same problem so I then revert to a kind friend to call for me. I would like to ask you to coffee but I am away from today and wont be back till end august. So perhaps when I get Back?


----------



## mags&woody (Jul 31, 2008)

mags&woody said:


> I have the same problem so I then revert to a kind friend to call for me. I would like to ask you to coffee but I am away from today and wont be back till end august. So perhaps when I get Back?


I live in Sitges too.


----------



## cathmack (Jun 25, 2012)

*servicing boiler*

Hi Mags&Woody

Sorry I haven't got back to you sooner. Yes, it would be nice to meet up for coffee thank you when you get back. I'm away the second week in July til 25th then again 2nd week in August until 7th Sept but we can arrange to meet up when I get back. Will catch up soon


----------

